# THE NEXT LEVEL!



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

I've never kept anything in my fish tank other than fish, but now I've went to the *next* level of "fish" keeping.










Coolest little thing I've had in awhile, chowing down dandelion leaves (he's not interested in fruit, yet).

Ever since I got rid of my last tigers, I've been wanting to get one again. Well, here he is!










I swear I've never seen a tiger more stable than this guy. He literally does not change color. B)

Will get better pictures soon.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i like that dat, im still trying to get a few for my tank, but having a hard time tracking some down.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

yea, they've gotten harder to find since this year. this little tiger is eating shrimp right from my hand.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Phatboy said:


> yea, they've gotten harder to find since this year. this little tiger is eating shrimp right from my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet, i've trained some of my fish to do taht, my oscars, and my rtc. Its pretty sweet to hand feed a fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice P.B..nice looking frt...might have to add one to my collection soon.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

you can put turtles with your fish?


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> you can put turtles with your fish?
> [snapback]1056106[/snapback]​


I really shouldn't but since everyone else is doing it, so I guess I'll give it a try.







It's a fly river turtle, fully aquatic and mainly a vegetarian (will eat some protein though) so shouldn't be a problem until the turtle grows bigger.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How big will that that turtle get?


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

the record is like 20 inches and 49.5 pounds.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

my red eared slider does good with my fish, but he will eat smaller slower fish.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

